# A-MAZE-N HOLIDAY SALE 20% OFF + FREE SHIPPING!!!



## tjohnson (Dec 10, 2015)

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO EVERYONE AT SMF!!!*​ ​












SMF December 2015a.gif



__ tjohnson
__ Dec 10, 2015






*http://amazenproducts.com*
 ​


----------



## driedstick (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks alot Todd, this will sure help on alot of members Pocket book this month!!! Great products and great service 

Is there any code we need to put in when we do the order

DS


----------



## driedstick (Dec 10, 2015)

Never mind I see it now
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






DS


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 10, 2015)

Yup, just in time


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 11, 2015)

Yay! It's time for more pellets!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 11, 2015)

I just tried placing an order. It says the coupon code is not valid.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 11, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> I just tried placing an order. It says the coupon code is not valid.









I'm sure they'll get it fixed!


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 11, 2015)

*20% OFF*

*EVERYTHING ON OUR SITE*

*-  Smokers*

*-  Pellets*

*-  Sawdust*

*-  Torches*

*-  Starter Gel*

*-  QMATZ*

*-  Maverick Thermometers*

*-  Maverick Probes*

*-  Tumbler*

*http://www.amazenproducts.com*


----------



## smokin pop-pop (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi guys, just ordered my new 12" tube package # 4 . 10 minutes after I purchased it I got an e-mail saying my order was shipped !!!

NOW THAT'S WHAT I CALL SERVICE !!


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 12, 2015)

*We're shipping everything quickly, so it makes it there by XMas*


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 14, 2015)

*HOLIDAY SALE IS ROCKIN'!!*


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 15, 2015)

*NOT TOO LATE TO ORDER!!!*

http://amazenproducts.com


----------



## driedstick (Dec 17, 2015)

Just made my order,,great co. to deal with,, , Great deal folks!!! 

DS


----------



## rhinopkc (Dec 31, 2015)

Coupon code over?


----------



## driedstick (Jan 1, 2016)

Rhinopkc said:


> Coupon code over?


I tried yesterday also and it would not take it,,,,I just used his new expanding smoking tube in my mailbox mod and works awesome want to order another one for my fridge 

Todd let us know if we can still get this 

DS


----------



## jimmy1957 (Jan 1, 2016)

Todd sent me an email on 12/30 with the coupon for 20 percent off, But I just got home from the holidays and saw the email so tried to use it and it says expired, Hopefully he will have another coupon shortly.


----------

